# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Iceland

## Petri

Got to go..

http://vimeo.com/12236680

----------


## MIke R

my wife lived there as a foreign exchange student for three months..she absolutely loved it....she can answer any questions you might have

----------


## Petri

I remember..   I'll be in touch when we get the country fit to the calendar :)  

We'll probably look into doing some rafting, glacier & other hiking, but need to look more into the details of the amazing sights they've got.  Arctic Rafting runs quite interesting three day rafting trip on the northern part of the country.

----------

